# Detailer's Domain: BMW X6 - New Car Prep



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2012 BMW X6
Requirements - New Car Prep

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Menzerna SF4000
- Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Dash and door panels wiped down
- Vacuum

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Wolf's Chemical's Deionizer Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Menzerna SF4000
Wolf's Shine and Seal
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Glass Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard
Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield

Interior
Sonax Leather Foam
1Z einszett ****pit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before

























After

























































Engine
Before

















After

























Before









































































Prep - Wash, Decon, Clay, Wheels, Tires









Marks we found on the X6

















50/50 shot of the bumper

















Left side of the b pillar polished out

















Final touches

























After


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job yet again mate :thumb:

Not usually a fan of the X6 but this one looks good.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great:thumb:


----------

